# Engine-room fines.



## Ali Bain

When I went deep sea one of the many unique customs which surprised me was the “fine” system down the engine-room, not only on steam ships but on the motor jobs as well I believe.
Many of the chief’s and seconds I sailed with could vouch for a false start on the main engine costing them a case of beer every time when they were down on stand by. These were obviously steam men doing their motor time.
Bad bunch these motor men..!!!

Birthdays were always good for at least a case, maybe even two.

Promotion was another obvious and fair one which was usually barrels more than cases.

An epaulette on the wrong shoulder was another favourite and I think just about everyone got caught out on that one at some time or another.

Going back on the menu, i.e. having the main course and then deciding to have the starter.

Lifting the safety valve on any of the main boilers, even if it was the donkeyman, the senior of the watch had to cough up.

When the main engine rev counter clicked back to zero.

I am sure there were many others.
Ali. Bain.


----------



## makko

Dropping parts or tools on a major or genny. Not putting the job to bed properly on UMS. Overflowing the daily cylinder oil tank on M boats. I don't know in other companies, but in Blue Funnel a person who had a birthday invited everyone to a free bar and picked up the tab.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## BlythSpirit

How do epaulettes end up on the wrong shoulder, mine were always ambidextrous !


----------



## Ali Bain

With the Benline ones it was easy to mix them up if you were third mate or above or fourth engineer or above.. You had to have the the top bar of the ring facing back and not forwards. I have a photograph on the site showing this. Royal Navy type braid but thinner.
Regards-Ali. Bain.


----------



## Chillytoes

I seem to recall that if you were fined a case of p**s, that meant that you incurred an additional fine of another case of p** s, and then another case - ad finitum!


----------



## sternchallis

Ali Bain said:


> When I went deep sea one of the many unique customs which surprised me was the “fine” system down the engine-room, not only on steam ships but on the motor jobs as well I believe.
> Many of the chief’s and seconds I sailed with could vouch for a false start on the main engine costing them a case of beer every time when they were down on stand by. These were obviously steam men doing their motor time.
> Bad bunch these motor men..!!!
> 
> Birthdays were always good for at least a case, maybe even two.
> 
> Promotion was another obvious and fair one which was usually barrels more than cases.
> 
> An epaulette on the wrong shoulder was another favourite and I think just about everyone got caught out on that one at some time or another.
> 
> Going back on the menu, i.e. having the main course and then deciding to have the starter.
> 
> Lifting the safety valve on any of the main boilers, even if it was the donkeyman, the senior of the watch had to cough up.
> 
> When the main engine rev counter clicked back to zero.
> 
> I am sure there were many others.
> Ali. Bain.


Crossing the equator for the first time.
First foreign port.
Crossing the international date line for the first time.
Paid for the first but not the last two.
It probably goes back to the days before bars when they had cabin drinking, which tended to cause clicks. 
The lads would build a bar in the smokeroom and dismantle it before arriving in the UK. Obviously a super joined a ship and thought it was a good idea , so the company started to fit them with lockable shutters/grills.
Now I suppose they are all dry ships.


----------



## oldgoat1947

*Dry Ships*



sternchallis said:


> Crossing the equator for the first time.
> First foreign port.
> Crossing the international date line for the first time.
> Paid for the first but not the last two.
> It probably goes back to the days before bars when they had cabin drinking, which tended to cause clicks.
> The lads would build a bar in the smokeroom and dismantle it before arriving in the UK. Obviously a super joined a ship and thought it was a good idea , so the company started to fit them with lockable shutters/grills.
> Now I suppose they are all dry ships.


Some Companies are a bit more enlightened and have left the door open. Being somewhat ambiguous they have stated a " As per Charterer's Requirements " If it specifically in the Charter then No booze available while Vessels are in Port or carrying out Cargo Operations. Otherwise its understood that moderate Alcohol Consumption is allowed. At Sea. Lets face it Passenger ships would never have been able to enforce a no drinking Rule.


----------



## sternchallis

Re Old goat 7.
Very often on the NZ/ Aussie coast the Mate would invite some of the steverdore managers into lunch and several pre and post lunch drinks whilst working cargo.

The 2nd &3rd mates would be on deck seeing to cargo load or discharge.
We are talking general or frozen cargo, not oil or gas.
Deep sea a few old men they would have boozy afternoon sessions with the Chief Engineer the Mate and other day workers like the Frosty.

I was not much of a drinker at sea or even now, so what others were doing didn't concern me. I did come across a couple on one ship that had cirrosis of the liver with swollen ankles, the sparkie and the 2nd mate, though I have sailed with C/engs that were a bottle ( gin or whisky) a day men. 

Yet despite all the boozing that went on nothing untoward ever went wrong unlike the Costa Concordia.

I have heard that they do random checks with a breathalyser these days. Not sure how that works.


----------



## oldgoat1947

sternchallis said:


> Re Old goat 7.
> Very often on the NZ/ Aussie coast the Mate would invite some of the steverdore managers into lunch and several pre and post lunch drinks whilst working cargo.
> 
> The 2nd &3rd mates would be on deck seeing to cargo load or discharge.
> We are talking general or frozen cargo, not oil or gas.
> Deep sea a few old men they would have boozy afternoon sessions with the Chief Engineer the Mate and other day workers like the Frosty.
> 
> I was not much of a drinker at sea or even now, so what others were doing didn't concern me. I did come across a couple on one ship that had cirrosis of the liver with swollen ankles, the sparkie and the 2nd mate, though I have sailed with C/engs that were a bottle ( gin or whisky) a day men.
> 
> Yet despite all the boozing that went on nothing untoward ever went wrong unlike the Costa Concordia.
> 
> I have heard that they do random checks with a breathalyser these days. Not sure how that works.


Breathalyser checks are carried out occasionally by some companies I had this occur on several vessels while I was at sea. We had the whole crew up on one ship at 7am in the morning as the company hadn't realised that we wer 12 hours different time Zone to them I had a trace result and the company wanted to know why. My mouthwash contained Alcohol It caused quite a stir. I had just cleaned my teeth and used the mouthwash to rinse. Some seafaring Unons won't allow their members to be breathalysed un less there is an accident (Canadian ) for one and there has to be reasonable grounds to suspect Alcohol abuse. Strangely enough drugs are more of issue now. and Prescription meds abuse is more prevalent. 
(Cloud)


----------



## dannic

Normal to have unannounced tests onboard, both at sea and in port. Seems onboard saliva or breath testing now is more reliable so dont need outside help from urine samples lab testing, obviously also when there has been a mishap. 
Dannic


----------



## James_C

BlythSpirit said:


> How do epaulettes end up on the wrong shoulder, mine were always ambidextrous !



With curles as with standard MN diamonds there is a right way and a wrong way to wear them, mind you the black gang may not have been aware of that fact! 

All the aforementioned case fines applied equally across all departments in my experience.


----------



## Varley

You'll have to elucidate I am afraid Malim Sahib. I have those of my first two promotions on my desk and the only way I can see them being on the wrong sides is if one were to wear them on one's buttocks.


----------



## david freeman

my oh my! I was conned, being such a long time on the 8-12 watch the penalty was if the ER clock stopped that watch provided the c/e with a case of beer. WE were responsible at noon to check the time with the bridge. ships whistle and to wind up the endearing , charming piece of gear.
Life can be a *****? so can the clock, especially when changing time zones?
Did I quote bonetch?


----------



## James_C

Varley said:


> You'll have to elucidate I am afraid Malim Sahib. I have those of my first two promotions on my desk and the only way I can see them being on the wrong sides is if one were to wear them on one's buttocks.



Look at a pair and then look at the vertical and horizontal seams of the diamond, if they're properly made then the diamond on one board/epaulette should be symmetrical to the other, but they should not be identical.
The vertical seam should always be towards your back with the horizontal at the bottom, hence wearing them the wrong way round was known as "flying backwards" and punishable by being fined a case of beer.


----------



## vickentallen

As a Lecky we did not have that problem, in my time deep sea . no curles or diamonds, just two gold bands.


----------



## JohnBP

Did I read that a Chief ventured down to the ER.. this only happened twice while I was with BP.. once when a main SW cooling pipe broke, and then only to make sure the engine was stopped as soon as it was discovered.. the other to see the counter turn 1M... otherwise chief in a box....


----------



## sternchallis

Having just joined my first ship in Liverpool so very green, decided during the 1 1/2 lunch hour to nip up to the Post Office on the E.R bike ( had been liberated from some docks somewhere and each tube painted a different colour, back pedal brakes as well) , so rather than change out of uniform went up there in my reefer jacket but no cap ( Engineers didn't wear uniform caps, yet we had to have them).
When Igot back I was told it was usually a case of beer for going ashore in uniform, particularly out of the Dock Gate.First offence, let off.

Going back to the Uniform Cap, there was never a time we Engineers needed them unless you were Chief for the weekly cabin inspections.
At BOT Sports ( Fridays at 4.30 @ sea) we were in our boilersuits as we had stuff to do, ie hoses, or setting off an extinguisher or starting fire pump or lifeboat engine, so wearing a cap it would have ended in the bilge or being blown over the side.
Obviously Deck Dept was fully booted and spurred, complete with shades regardless of weather, until one Sports day all the Engineers trooped up to the boat deck in shades (but still no hats)and it was a gray Friday Afternoon. 
I only got to almost wear my hat once as a J/eng was when I swopped roles with the Deck Cadet and went on the Bridge entering Calloa Peru, and on entering the Bridge, the 3rd mate said, " You can take that off for a start" after I had spent 10 minutes in front of the mirror trying to get it to look right. I carried it for a few voyages and then never bothered after that.

Did any other Engineers have an occasion to wear their cap at sea?


----------



## kewl dude

re: Lets face it Passenger ships would never have been able to enforce a no drinking Rule.

Two years ago HAL - Holland America Line - banned all drinking on board or ashore for ALL crew including officers. Like forever HAL officers ate with the guests and ordered off the menu. That still exists but no drinking of any alcohol while onboard or ashore.

Just the other day on his daily blog:

https://www.hollandamerica.com/blog/albert/

Captain Albert mentioned this again while he was ashore in a port that is famous for its beers. While he is working, meaning he is assigned to a ship, HAL folks are forbidden to drink anywhere. 

Greg Hayden


----------



## spongebob

Engineers drinking 

I wondered what I had struck when I joined the Rangitane as a first tripper, a cargo/passenger ship (450) on the NZ-UK run.
The bond issues were frequent , a tray of Barclays beer , a bottle of spirits of choice ( Booths gin in hex bottle 9/6d , Black and White whisky 19/6 were the norm) and 4 boxes of 50 Woodbines at 3/6d per hundred.
A 50 pack of cigarettes was donated to the smoke room stock and there was some sort of roster re donating some portion of spirits and beer to the entertainment pool.
Smoke room Parties were frequent with invited passengers and the junior mates and sparkies also used to join us as they were unable to step out of line upstairs .
There were controls and limitations, the junior engineers and electricians were not permitted on the passenger decks in the evening after 10pm and rules were observed but right up to the red line.. concessions were made to deck times for special occasions such as the fancy dress ball, the talent concert and Dinner Adieu night .
I remember the latter night as we approached Wellington , the Engineer room 12 to 4 appeared OK but when I needed to change over a fridge Department circulating pump that was in the main engine room space a greaser answered the phone and suggested that I should come down and do the job myself as no one was very fit.
I wasn't so good myself but the 3rd Eng had his head cradled in his arms on the engine room desk. The 5th was roaming around trying to look alive and the 9th was throwing up in the bilges. 
There were two - big six cylinder Doxfords thumping their way to down under with perfect rhythm and all was calm and well.
Not the normal scene of course and everyone probably could have snapped to attention if need be but those were the days and times.

Bob


----------



## D1566

sternchallis said:


> Did any other Engineers have an occasion to wear their cap at sea?


Never.
I only took it with me first trip.


----------



## oldgoat1947

D1566 said:


> Never.
> I only took it with me first trip.


Only one time when we had a "Scattering of Ashes" some old Sailor's last wish. We had a Minister Join as a "Supernumery" for a trip across the North Sea and he conducted "the Last Rites" All the Officers and Engineers not on watch attended (Everyone then adjourned to the Bar for a light refreshment.


----------



## Lao Pan

Always took my steaming bonnet to sea with me - always packed my socks in it - never wore it once. My nephews wore it a lot more than I ever did before they reached the age of 5.

I did hear of a first trip J/E in UASC that turned up on the quayside in the Gulf 40+ degC wearing full Blues and Steaming Bonnet - and he had come via Beirut Airport! Bet he made it to Chief (Jester)

As for fines - never heard anything of the sort. But the 3/E and my self did put a case of the Big T in the bar when the rev counter went back to zero on our watch - but at 14p a can, it wasn't a big deal.

Talking of cheap booze anyone got recommendations for a 4 Bells Rum replacement - I've had to stop drinking it as I am down to my last inch in the bottle bought last trip to sea in 1983 at the cost of 75p.
I checked on line a while back and it now goes for about £180 a bottle when it comes up at auction


----------



## Duncan112

Lao Pan said:


> Talking of cheap booze anyone got recommendations for a 4 Bells Rum replacement - I've had to stop drinking it as I am down to my last inch in the bottle bought last trip to sea in 1983 at the cost of 75p.
> I checked on line a while back and it now goes for about £180 a bottle when it comes up at auction


Try this - lovely drop !! https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Woods-100-Navy-Rum/217585011


----------



## sternchallis

Lao Pan 22,
I see you live in Weston Super Mud, so you are not too far from RNAS Yeovilton.
If you haven't been its worth a day out there and to Haynes Motor museum.
They sell ' Navy Rum ' in the gift shop at RNAS at a reasonable price, how it compares to the old 4 Bells , not sure.


----------



## Dave Lambert

Speaking of rum. Remember we ran out in West Ireland on a bulker I was on. The old man managed to source a supply in Limerick and stocked up with a case or two. It was called Salty Dog with a leering navy type character on the label. Sailed across to Norfolk Roads to load coal and my brother who I'd not seen for a few years visited. The Salty Dog went down OK on the night but we were not so good the following morn. We'd rolled a couple of bottles and when checking the empties the rum had etched the glass inside. Back to Four Bells after that!


----------



## JohnBP

Failing to flush the lub separators... one GT or 2 beers..


----------



## Ian Coupe

*Keep out of the ER*



JohnBP said:


> Did I read that a Chief ventured down to the ER.. this only happened twice while I was with BP.. once when a main SW cooling pipe broke, and then only to make sure the engine was stopped as soon as it was discovered.. the other to see the counter turn 1M... otherwise chief in a box....


I was a first trip 2/E and the Chief was coming down the ER at 7.00 in the morning running the crew around, I put up with it for a while as a new second, but then one morning as he arrived on the bottom plates I said, OK when you have finished I will be up by No.4 hatch.
He grumbled loudly, but that was the last time he came down the engineroom on my watch. As Chief I stood on the top platform on Standbys, but other wise I was in the ER only if there was a problem, which the ENgineers seemed to be very happy with.


----------



## Varley

JohnBP said:


> Failing to flush the lub separators... one GT or 2 beers..


I don't think any beer fine was less than a case. I did cop for one (but remember I wasn't on the team until the last 3 years at sea. Had I been down below all 10 years I am sure I'd have done a bondful). At the price of gin "in my day" (sorry) I am not sure parity wouldn't have been nearer a bottle of gin to half a case.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

kewl dude
Captain Albert mentioned this again while he was ashore in a port that is famous for its beers. While he is working said:


> This rule is changed. It lasted like that for about three or four years but recently they are allowed alcohol.
> 
> At one point they were allowed beer but no spirits. One of the E/R gang, Indonesian, complained, "I used to drink half a bottle of scotch after my watch. No more. Now I have drink a whole case of beer to feel good again!"
> 
> A couple of years ago HAL asked me to come on board as a lecturer. I asked him about the 'Rules'. He explained that even lecturers are not allowed alcohol. So I said, "So, I come on board for two weeks and I am not allowed any alcohol, not allowed in Pinnacle Grill. What the heck are I coming on the ship for?"
> 
> Anyhow, things are better but no quite like before. Back in the 90s there were some real fun times on HAL ships!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang

Back in the 90s there were some real fun times on HAL ships!

Indeed Stephen, our Dutch friends are renown for letting their hair down and having a hooley.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

#29 
Stephen - the word on the street (i.e. from my young lad working on Koningsdam), the reason for the resumption was that revenue from the non-pax bars was down to almost zero.


----------



## makko

Lao Pan said:


> Always took my steaming bonnet to sea with me - always packed my socks in it - never wore it once. My nephews wore it a lot more than I ever did before they reached the age of 5.
> 
> I did hear of a first trip J/E in UASC that turned up on the quayside in the Gulf 40+ degC wearing full Blues and Steaming Bonnet - and he had come via Beirut Airport! Bet he made it to Chief (Jester)


I always took my steaming bonnet too. I was inpressed by the Survival lectures. First off, if the ship goes down, you can impress authority on frightened lifeboat companions. Secondly, it keeps the sun off your head! In all the lectures, they always said,".....And make sure you take your steaming bonnet before going to your boat station".

Archaic, but words of the wise who had survived being sunk in WW2.....
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Varley

makko said:


> I always took my steaming bonnet too. I was inpressed by the Survival lectures. First off, if the ship goes down, you can impress authority on frightened lifeboat companions. Secondly, it keeps the sun off your head! In all the lectures, they always said,".....And make sure you take your steaming bonnet before going to your boat station".
> 
> Archaic, but words of the wise who had survived being sunk in WW2.....
> Rgds.
> Dave


Indeed that is a lesson well learned. When HRH P. Anne was to greet one of the Nissan Car Carriers her master h]was caught short in this particular. The Kremlin broadcast a plea that should anyone have one handy, before she arrived, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## double acting

Hankey Bannister was the whisky stocked on one ship I sailed on. It was £1.00 a bottle. The chandler attempted to sell us Chivas Regal but at £1 5/- a bottle it was rejected as being too expensive.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Dave McGouldrick said:


> #29
> Stephen - the word on the street (i.e. from my young lad working on Koningsdam), the reason for the resumption was that revenue from the non-pax bars was down to almost zero.


The passengers are not drinking for two reasons. Firstly, the prices are way too high. They buy booze in duty free and then sell drinks on board at the same as ashore in big hotels. People will not bottles of wine at $60 to $80 plus 15% for the same bottle at home for $12. Rip off. Secondly, the cruise directors are youngsters and have no idea what they are doing. They want passengers to play games and do things like 'shopping', or golf etc. Rubbish! Get them in the bar at 9am and get them to start off with Bloody Mary's and then get in the mood for the day! I have told them to give passengers a free of glass of wine at the table. Give someone a glass of wine and they will quickly buy the bottle if the price is right.

Back in the day officers would come and drink with the passengers. Offer a drink for from the captain or hotel manager and people get in the mood. Now those guys are so afraid to even leave their own small office. The whole fun about cruising is about a week of sun and fun. Not about blo*dy cooking lessons or wine tasting... a sip and then charge you for $25. I have cruised 1,100 + days on HAL. It is not what it was before. 

Years ago the bar was 2 for 1 from 4 in the afternoon. Bar tenders were BUSY! ne of them would bring out the box of toys and you would have thirty or forty people in the bar playing games and telling jokes. Then they told the bar tenders not to do that. The fun stuff is for the cruise staff and the kids today don't know how to do it. Everyone left the bars. Their fault for loss of revenue. 

So much of the cruise staff are South African or Eastern Europeans. never speak to anyone. In the old days when you had American, Brits, Canadian, they would speak to people and have a drink with you. Even Cunard today it is hard to find to speak to someone who speaks English. The bosses are after their bonusses and think they are doing a great job. In fact they are not doing a great job at all and most of the passengers come home that they had a good time but something is 'lacking'. 

End of rant!


----------



## makko

Very interesting comments, Stephen. One member, who is a C/E with a "big company" and a contemporary of mine told me NEVER to go on a cruise!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card

makko said:


> Very interesting comments, Stephen. One member, who is a C/E with a "big company" and a contemporary of mine told me NEVER to go on a cruise!
> Rgds.
> Dave



Nothing better than being at a bar when the alarms go off or the sailing time is announced and all you have to do say, "I'll have another, please!" Sail on a Saga ship and you will find enough Chiefs and Masters to take the ship to sea at any time! Find plenty of Chief Stewards sailing as passenger even AB's and Firemen. The secret os never go on one of those monster ships. Then I would agree... NEVER!

Stephen


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Before I went with HAL, I sailed for Crown Cruise Line (Oddmund Grundstad). His ships didn't have officers bars but you got a monthly allowance to spend in the pax bars. Worked well and there was a lot fun and singing and dancing went on.
Pax do like to see white jackets around. Unfortunately he got bought over by Commodore and that was the end of enjoying working there.


----------



## sternchallis

Stephen J. Card said:


> Nothing better than being at a bar when the alarms go off or the sailing time is announced and all you have to do say, "I'll have another, please!" Sail on a Saga ship and you will find enough Chiefs and Masters to take the ship to sea at any time! Find plenty of Chief Stewards sailing as passenger even AB's and Firemen. The secret os never go on one of those monster ships. Then I would agree... NEVER!
> 
> Stephen


I did my first and last cruise on the old Saga Rose (ex Cunard Sagafjord) back in 2000 or so, when it was Saga rather than Venture Capitalists as it is now. Quite an enjoyable cruise, but I won't go on another cruise with anybody as it sounds as if they rip off the passengers by 'nickel & diming ' them.

I would rather have a cash bar system that you pay for a drink as and when you want it, not lodging money to them as a credit then fight to get the balance back.
Not being able to take a bottle aboard, not that I drink much, but all these petty rules just to up their profits. You pay enough for your fare then there is the compulsory tipping policy made even worse by the Yanks who throw money around like water and as most cruise lines are owned by US companies they expect the rest of the world to tip. 
I once read that it is the employers responsibility to pay their staff not the customer directly. If the stewerds don't like the pay, they don't need to go to sea.

The Saga Rose was a Twin Sulzer RN 68 with the rotary exhaust valves ( sailed with that engine on a couple of ships deep sea). Despite a letter to the Chief he would not let me have a look round the job even in those days, claiming Elf and Safety, no professional courtesy. Yet been on a couple of large ferries that once I contacted the Supers dept, they arranged it and said anytime I am travelling with them.
Sailing in a block of flats on a barge is not my thing with 5000 others that originally used to go on cheap holidays to the Costas in the 70's, the class has just gone out of cruise ships. Some of them don't even dress for dinner, never mind other meals.


----------



## waldziu

As a Stoker in the Royal Navy, when I obtained my Blr Ticket on HMS Fife I had to put a barrel of beer on for the mess members to consume. As to fines, we would bring PO artificers (spit) up on trumped-up charges and have a kangaroo court where the mess president would find them one barrel of beer. Also on the Fife whilst berthed alongside the Belfast, in London, we were having a mess social and my brother who was a guest asked me what the bell was for? When I endeavoured to stop him ringing it. The mess vice president observed me and instructed my brother to ring the bell. 80 guests had half an hour on my bar bill. Happy days.


----------



## Tim Gibbs

JohnBP said:


> Failing to flush the lub separators... one GT or 2 beers..


Lifting a Doxford relief valve.... one case of beer.
3 cylinder LB Doxford starting the wrong way ..... one case of beer.


----------



## Engine Serang

Tim Gibbs said:


> Lifting a Doxford relief valve.... one case of beer.


On occasions I could lift 2 or 3 relief valves and only one case of beer. And a smirk from the Chief C H T Olney.


----------



## Varley

Discount for quantity?


----------



## OilJiver

Engine Serang said:


> On occasions I could lift 2 or 3 relief valves …...


LB Doxford same same me Serang. Took a start or two to realise _insufficient_ air the problem....


----------



## Tim Gibbs

OilJiver said:


> LB Doxford same same me Serang. Took a start or two to realise _insufficient_ air the problem....


Quite so but with the compressors we had it was a chance worth taking. Running out of air......... 5 cases of beer plus bollocking and field days!


----------



## OilJiver

Entirely correct. If I remember right, 2 x Weirs, 3 stage, single throw (da LP IP?) comps with single cyl steam recip drive. (Bit of knack barring into start position).

Remarkably, don’t recall being in predicament you describe. Selective memory perhaps?


----------



## John Gowers

Ali Bain said:


> With the Benline ones it was easy to mix them up if you were third mate or above or fourth engineer or above.. You had to have the the top bar of the ring facing back and not forwards. I have a photograph on the site showing this. Royal Navy type braid but thinner.
> Regards-Ali. Bain.


Same with BP they also had RN type and yes I got caught out with this as well when I moved from Denholms to BP


----------



## Philthechill

*After a particularly----*

----good night ashore in The Seychelles I went out on deck the following morning for a quick 'drag'.

The Chief, (Reg Seubart), was stood at the rail so I went and joined him.

Fired-up my tab and after coughing and barking lobbed the near-complete *** over-the-wall saying, "THAT'S it! THAT is the last cig I ever smoke!

"Reg" said to me, "I bet you a case of beer, payable on docking day, you're back smoking". Docking day was some 6 months in the future!!!

"You're on!", says I.

EVERYONE did their level-best at getting me to start smoking again but, say, at cabin parties, I became "Holier-than-thou" saying, "NOT for me! I don't smoke y'know".

I duly collected my case of Big T from "Reg" and here we are 56 years later STILL a non-smoker. Phil


----------



## Farmer John

Phil, did you drink the beer?


----------



## Philthechill

*Come-on John----*



Farmer John said:


> Phil, did you drink the beer?


---THAT is what ethanol was invented for in those far-off days, when we were treated as adults and NOT rationed to two cans-a-day, (or whatever they are allowed these days).

'Standing-orders' for our 'Boy's', (Indian crew in 'Brock's'), was to keep our ice-boxes topped-up with ice and six Tennent's.

A couple of ice-cold 'can's' after a particularly 'swot and hetty' 12-4, (00.00 to 04.00), were absolutely essential and, if your opposite number on the bridge was joining you 'for a couple' you HAD to have at least 'six' in your ice-box.

Those ice-boxes were 'home-made' from a ten gallon oil-drum inside a 25 gallon drum with the 'gap' filled with asbestos-cement as insulation.

Now, I believe, they even have a 'Breathalyser-Officer' who can test someone who's been ashore and come-back a bit 'Brahms and Liszt' and, if they're 'over-the-limit', can be sacked.

Like I've said before, WE (1960's up-to the '80's), probably had the best times!

PS With reference to the 'Boy's'. They were our Mess-Room Stewards and always within earshot ready-and-waiting for the "Boy! Case of beer, (or however-many you wanted), please", which he would bring and give you in exchange for the signed 'chitty' you gave him which he would hand-in to the Chief Steward the following day. Phil


----------



## LTS

makko said:


> I always took my steaming bonnet too. I was inpressed by the Survival lectures. First off, if the ship goes down, you can impress authority on frightened lifeboat companions. Secondly, it keeps the sun off your head! In all the lectures, they always said,".....And make sure you take your steaming bonnet before going to your boat station".
> 
> Archaic, but words of the wise who had survived being sunk in WW2.....
> Rgds.
> Dave


More than a few engineers used the white plastic cap cover when doing crankcase work


----------

